# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Mami apo babi?????

## Shpirta

Ke doni me shume dhe pse? 
Eshte e vertete qe gocat duan babin dhe cunat mamin?
Nese po? Nese jo?
PSE?

----------


## Deti

Unè+ tè prindrit i dua shumè.Po eshtè thènè dhe thuhet qe nènat kanè diçka mè tepèr se baballarèt.P.sh.kur mua mè pyesin pèr kè tè ka marrè malli mè shumè gjèja e parè qè them pèr mamin,nuk them pèr babin.Por dashuria pèr tè 2 èshtè shumè e madhe.UNè PRINDRIT E MI I KAM SHUMèèèèèèèèè XHAN

----------


## Shpirta

Ajo dihet qe gishtat e dores dhembin njelloj por prape eshte nje lloj lidhjeje me e vecante.Sikur gocat lidhen pas baballareve dhe cunat pas mamave.
Pse? A besoni ne shpjegimin qe vajzat shohin tek baballaret  figuren e mashkullit dhe atehere do donin qe edhe i dashuri i tyre te ngjante me babane.Njekohesisht,meshkujve ne pergjithesi u pleqejne femrat te cilat kane dicka qe u kujton nenen e tyre?
A ka lidhje mardhenia vajze-baba me ate te vajzes -djal(i dashur.burre)A ndikon mardhenia qe ke ne shtepi me njerin nga prinderit e sesit te kundert?

----------


## INDRITI

Eshte me te vertete dicka e cuditshme.
Sa je i vogel eshte puna miremengjes o interes dmth do me shume ate qe te sjell cokollata dhe te rreh me pak.
Kurse kur rriten djemte duan dhe lidhen shume me nenat ndersa vajzat me baballaret.
as vete nuk e di ta shpjegoj se perse por eshte dicka e vertete.

----------


## Shpirta

Dihet qe vajzat jane te lidhura me babain dhe djemte me nenen.
Pyetja eshte pse???PSE?
A ka ndonje shpjegim ne kete drejtim? Pse duhet te jete keshtu?
Nuk jeni dakort me mua qe lidhja me prindin e seksit te kundert ne familje influencon lidhjet sentimentale?

----------


## Edmond83

une prevete u lidhash here me njanin ehre me tjeterin sima interesit

----------


## Shpirta

Kot nuk thone "Qingji urte pi ne  dy nena"

----------


## Sajda Shkodrane

Une personalisht nuk mund ti ndaj sepse te dy i dua njesoj, por qe kam cik me debules eshte per babin edhe pse eshte me i rrepte se mami ose edhe pse me mamin bej muhabete si mund te bej me nje shoqen time te ngushte.....Si mami si babi prinderit jane te cmushem per ne te gjithe !!

----------


## malli

Ne te vertet dashuria per Babin ka qene gjithmone e veçante per mua , sepse babi j

----------


## malli

Sepse nga babi kam ndjere shume afrimitet dhe dashuri , por edhe mamin e dua shume nuk e lej ate ne nje ane  :shkelje syri: .
I LOVE MAMUSHIN DHE BABUSHIN.

----------


## Io_e_Te

> _Postuar më parë nga Shpirta_ 
> *Pse? A besoni ne shpjegimin qe vajzat shohin tek baballaret  figuren e mashkullit dhe atehere do donin qe edhe i dashuri i tyre te ngjante me babane.Njekohesisht,meshkujve ne pergjithesi u pleqejne femrat te cilat kane dicka qe u kujton nenen e tyre?
> A ka lidhje mardhenia vajze-baba me ate te vajzes -djal(i dashur.burre)A ndikon mardhenia qe ke ne shtepi me njerin nga prinderit e sesit te kundert?*


une ju pergjigjem po te gjitha ketyre! 
kete e verteton edhe egzistenca e mitit Edip, qe kur dihet bota!

p.s: sigurisht qe i dua te dy dhe krahasime duke i vene ne peshore "dashurine per mamin" dhe "dashurine per babin".
mgjth une gjithmone e kam adhuruar babin tim!!

----------


## Mina

Te them qe dua njerin me shume se tjetrin me duket sikur i ndaj. Zakonisht nena eshte me e afert me femijen, e ndjek ne cdo hap te jetes dhe preokupohet me shume se babai, fale amesise. Femija kerkon tek nena edhe miken edhe shoqen. 
Une me tim ate kam qene shume e lidhur sepse me ka kuptuar drejt ne shume situata kritike dhe me ka ndihmuar. Kjo nuk do te thote qe nuk me ka kundershtuar asnjehere por ka perdorur taktin per te me bindur qe jam gabim. Kjo mardhenie te ben te ndihesh komfort dhe te shohesh tek babai nje mik te sigurt.

----------


## Shpirta

Kur isha e vogel ,isha mesuar te thoja qe dua babin me shume.Nuk e di pse ,ndoshta sepse ai me merrte me biciklete dhe me shetiste.Por me kalimin e viteve e kuptoja qe i doja njelloj te dy.Sot, pas kaq vitesh ,pas kaq kohesh se qeni larg tyre, i dua te dy me te njejten force.Ndoshta  tani e kuptoj me mire mamin,me tere veshtiresite e te qenit nene,grua etj etj.Kurse babi eshte figura me e larte e jetes sime dhe ne cdo hap te saj kujtoj fjalet e tij, keshillat se si te jem ,si te flas,si te eci :buzeqeshje: (me vinte te ndiqja vizat e pllakave kur ecja ne rruge,kur isha e vogel, qe te mos eci me kambet hapur si balerinat,ose te futura nga  brenda)Me mesoi se si te kerkoj sa me shume nga jeta dhe si te arrij t'ia dal mbane.
I dua shume qe te dy,por pika e dobet eshte babi.

----------


## gjakova e kuqee

o un i dua te dy.por babi me shume me ben qejfin dhe me len le dal deri ne 1 pas mesnate.por edhe mami me jep shum dashuri perkrahje dhe ne gocat disa gjera nuk mund ti flasim me babin

----------


## Vo|i

UNe per vete smund ti ndaj prinderit as njerin as tjetrin dhe i dua te dy njesojj i kam shume te mire. Pavaresisht se na bertasin ndonjere por ska gje besoj se te gjith Prinderit jan te repte per femijet e tyre.

----------


## DeuS

Kurre s,mund te besh nje zgjedhje !

----------


## BarBie_GirL

Une per e vete dua me shume babin  :ngerdheshje: 
 me babin llafosem me shume edhe me kupton per cdo gje edhe me kupton  :ngerdheshje: kurse mamin e kam icik te eger  po edhe ate e dua se me ke bere koken  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ^BabY__GirL^

> _Postuar më parë nga BarBie_GirL_ 
> *Une per e vete dua me shume babin 
>  me babin llafosem me shume edhe me kupton per cdo gje edhe me kupton kurse mamin e kam icik te eger  po edhe ate e dua se me ke bere koken *


u read ma mind...100% njesoj me ty ndjehem...me babin mund te flas edhe me kupton se i sheh both sides of the story...kurse mami vetem sheh ate qe mendon eshte right...por nejse prape e dua se eshte si rush edhe sic tha barbie girl na ka bere koken de!

----------


## DaNgErOuS

Para 5 vjetesh babin dhe mamin( nuk ndahen , sic tha edhe deus)  kurse tani vetem mamin

----------


## Charmedgal

NUK NDAHEN

DANGEROUS muahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Elda

----------

